# Last night



## HeadHunter (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy Shit! How many inches was that one?


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Another "DOORMAT"

:clap


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Holy crap dude that's a stud! Congrats


----------



## HeadHunter (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Doormat hell, that thing's a door!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sweet doormat! and great head shot on him too!

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## One Shot (Dec 19, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown Good Job!!!! Talking about giving lessons:letsdrink


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's a hos of a flounder. Nice,I bet the fillet's on that bad fish was huge. Gene


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish!!!!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

so, what are we up to on the gig/grub challenge???

That one is 24-25 inches.... Have to blow it up to be sure exactly.

Is this the new "winner-for-now"??


----------



## HeadHunter (Oct 20, 2008)

Did someone say challenge?? Well lets get it on boys!!! Lets go do some head hunting!!

HEADHUNTER

"THEY CAN RUN BUT THEY CAN'T HIDE"


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

Awsome flounder!! :bowdown


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

that's a great fish even i can appreciate


----------

